# April 3rd, 11: Statewide Nissan/Infiniti Meet



## Paradox (Mar 10, 2009)

Hello!
As some of y'all know, I've been wanting to do a state wide get together with the Nissans & Infinitis. (Of course, if other makes/models would like to attend, they are more than welcomed to as well)

I've just talked to the President of ZSport.Org and he told me that <span>we are more than welcomed to take up the general parking area for the Statewide Nissan & Ifnitni Meet</span>. It's FREE to park in the general area 

I'm thinking for all those that want to participate, please let me know via email: [email protected] 
I would love a headcount to see what the interest is <span>to make this happen!</span>

ZSport.Org will be having a charity event called NISMO FIESTA: a car show and SASCA (autocrossing) event there for anyone that would want to participate. I'll be autocrossing *

2011 NISMO FIESTA


This is their event schedule below:


Events Schedule & Fee's

This schedule is tentative and is subject to change 
Event Location
Blossom Athletic Center

12002 Jones Maltsberger Rd
San Antonio, Texas 78216




Sunday April 3rd, 2011:
Registration Hours: 8:30AM - 11:00AM
Registration will open for attendees.

SASCA Autocross: 9:00AM Mandatory Drivers meeting
SASCA Autocross club will be performing today.
Car Show: 11:00AM
Nissan / Datsun / Infiniti Car show.

Awards Presentation: 2:30PM 
Show over: 3:00PM



Event Fee's:
Car Show Entry............................$20 (2 raffle tickets included) 
*People's Choice Entry..................$10 (1 raffle ticket) 
Autocross Fee...............................$25 (4 tickets, 1 run per ticket) Autocross Additional Runs Fee.....$5 per (1 ticket, 1 run per ticket) 
* Peoples choice only. Will not be entered into car show for awards judging..


----------

